# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  Αντικατάσταση βύσματος RF με καλώδιο...

## SAMSONIC

Καλημέρα σας,

Προσπάθησα να αντικαταστήσω ένα σπασμένο βύσμα σύνδεσης με την κεραία, σε επίγειο δέκτη, με ομοαξονικό καλώδιο κεραίας όπου το ένα άκρο θα είναι στην πλακέτα και το άλλο θα βγάζει το βύσμα που θα συνδεθεί η κεραία πάνω του.

Ενώ το κεντρικό εσωτερικό χάλκινο κολλήθηκε άνετα στην πλακέτα, το συρμάτινο πλέγμα του καλωδίου δεν δέχεται το καλάι σε καμία θερμοκρασία, με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να το κολλήσω στην πλακέτα.

Αν κάποιος έχει καμιά καλύτερη ιδέα θα ήθελα μια βοήθεια.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Nightkeeper

Γειά σου φίλε μου.Βρες άλλο καλώδιο ,δεν θα κολλήσει αυτό που έχεις.

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo K53a48 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## SAMSONIC

Τελικά ξεκόλλησα το κεντρικό από το διπλανό rf-out και έκανα γέφυρα με το κεντρικό της εισόδου της κεραίας (χρησιμοποιώντας το εσωτερικό χάλκινο από το ομοαξωνικό για την γέφυρα).

Οπότε θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε το rf-out σαν βύσμα εισόδου.

Αν έβαζα άλλο καλώδιο δεν θα είχε απώλειες ή παράσιτα; και τι άλλο καλώδιο μπορούσα να βάλω; π.χ. 2 μονόκλωνα ήχου;

Ευχαριστώ

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Τελικά ξεκόλλησα το κεντρικό από το διπλανό rf-out και έκανα γέφυρα με το κεντρικό της εισόδου της κεραίας (χρησιμοποιώντας το εσωτερικό χάλκινο από το ομοαξωνικό για την γέφυρα).
> 
> Οπότε θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε το rf-out σαν βύσμα εισόδου.
> 
> Αν έβαζα άλλο καλώδιο δεν θα είχε απώλειες ή παράσιτα; και τι άλλο καλώδιο μπορούσα να βάλω; π.χ. 2 μονόκλωνα ήχου;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Βρες άλλο ομοαξονικό καλώδιο κεραίας RG6 ή άστο με τη γέφυρα που ήδη έκανες .

----------

